# Sitting at top of tank, won't eat.



## Tizzy (Jan 23, 2011)

I have never owned a betta fish before, but before I went off to college, I decided to purchase a betta to keep me company! I have had my male betta for over four months, and he has been doing extremely well until recently.

About two weeks ago, he started sitting at the top of his tank, underneath his filter. I thought maybe my filter was too strong, but after fixing it, he would still sit underneath it. A few days later, he stopped eating all together. I did a full water change, and decided to fast him for a week.

It's now been over 9 days, and he still refuses to eat. He still sits at the top corner of his tank, and will not move much. I'm at a loss! Nothing changed in his tank environment, and he was pooping and eating fine until a few weeks ago. Otherwise, he looks perfectly healthy.

I feel bad because I know very little about betta care, but I hoped that the experienced members of this site would be able to help me out so I could save my little guy.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tizzy.....sorry you are having problems......have a few questions....

How big is the tank, how much and how often are the regular water changes, water temp, additives used, any live plants....

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Tizzy (Jan 23, 2011)

The tank is 2.5 gal. I would LOVE to get him a 5 gal, and I'm sure he'd be much happier. I do a full water change once every 3 weeks, and do a 25% about every week. I am not sure about the water temperature. I don't have any live plants, and the only "additive" I use is a water conditioner. I use spring water in my tank.

Again, I feel terrible because I know so little. I should have done more research before I got a betta. I will try to post a picture.


----------



## Tizzy (Jan 23, 2011)

I tried to take a good picture. We'll see if it works.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I see several problems...but all easy to fix....it may be water temp, source water and water quality related......

I would use tap water and not the bottled water or use half and half tap/bottle...the bottle water can lack the needed minerals the fish needs for good long term health...always use a good dechlorinator with both tap and bottled water.

I would get a thermometer and a heater to maintain the water temp in the 76-80F range and with a filter in a 2.5g tank I would do twice weekly 50% water changes-one of the twice weekly 50% needs to include the substrate cleaning with either a vacuum or stir and dip method-the other 50% water only

Give the filter media a swish/rinse in old tank water with a water change a couple of times a month and when the water flow slows to maintain good water flow

Right now I would start making some 50% water only changes for a few days, get the temp in the 76-80F range and see if he won't perk up and start eating for you....

Make sure the water temp is within a couple of degrees between the new and old water with water changes so not to cause temp shock problems and always use dechlorinator with any new water add to the fish.....

Make sure you acclimate him to the tap water if you change him from the bottled water to your tap so not to cause pH swings/shock

Keep us posted.....and your 2.5g is just fine by the way and we all have to start someplace....we learn, we grow, we move on...and most important....we have fun......this is a great hobby to be apart of.....


----------



## Tizzy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you SO MUCH! I will go to the pet store as soon as possible. 

Also, can you recommend good betta food? I think I need to switch to something different/better.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

He seems to have a bit of fin rot to me also. I would pick up some stuff for that.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't really feed Betta food to my Bettas....I make and/or grow my own....you should make a new thread and get input from the other members.....they know a lot more about the Betta food brands than me.....

The store bought food I do feed to wean my Bettas from my homemade food and live foods is Ocean Nutrition community formula flake food, OSI RTB(red tiny bits) and the Hikari micro wafers-

A good varied diet is always best and you want to buy the smallest container of food they sell-because once the seal is broken the food will start to degrade in about 6 months.......

Best fin rot treatment-fresh, clean, dechlorinated water from water changes, improved nutrition...once condition improves in the tank-temp and water quality the fish immune response will often kick in and take care of fin issues without the need of harsh chemicals.....


----------

